# Could I have pressed too hard with Doppler?



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya, 

I have had spotting and bleeding on and off throughout my pregnancy so far, most recently the blood had been brown and it trailed off to nothing for the last few days. But this evening I have pink blood again and this afternoon I was playing with my Doppler. I didn't expect to find a heartbeat yet but thought I would give it a go and because I am overweight I pressed quite hard looking for about 20 mins or so. Could I have done some damage which is causing me to bleed again?  

With thanks.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

no, your little one is nice and protected in there

Take care x


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Phew! Thanks.


----------

